# ANA results - confused



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

NUCLEAR AB

POS (Speckled Pattern)

NEG

Details

NUCLEAR AB

1:320

Details

Is this positive, with speckled pattern, or is it negative?

Thanks!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

your link does not work - it asks for member and password

can you print and scan the results?


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

NUCLEAR AB

POS (Speckled Pattern) NEG

NUCLEAR AB 1:320

That was just a copy and paste of my lab results online, no link


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/tab/test (copy and paste into your browser.)

Speckled-associated with SLE, Sjögren syndrome, scleroderma, polymyositis, rheumatoid arthritis, and mixed connective tissue disease

You should not have any antinuclear antibodies so I consider this to indicate more in-depth testing should be done. Something is afoot.

Go to the link above, please!


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Andros - That's the first place I went when I got the results. I am just confused - the test says both POS and NEG, so I am not sure what it means. I guess it's there, since they say it's a speckled pattern. I read through the links on their page about all the autoimmune diseases, and all that fits is Grave's, Hashimoto's and possibly adrenal fatigue. Leaves me at a loss.

What further testing would you suggest I ask for? I have had Thyroglobulin, Thyroglobulin AB, TPO, TSI and Thyroxine Binding Globulin. I will ask for ACTH and TRH when I see the Endo. Wednesday, but I don't expect much from him.. He's the one who wants me on Synthroid only, dosing on TSH (Grrrr).

The thing that's freaking me out is my BP and temp. I go to bed and my temp plummets. I have to wear my heating pad just to get up to 95.5 - 96. I an scared it'll fall too low when I'm asleep, and maybe I won't wake up. Could that happen?.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Does your BP plummet at the same time your temp does?

I cannot think of any more tests that may be relevant except that if you have not had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan), that might be a good idea.

One problem is that with new threads all the time, I cannot keep track of your history.

Hugs,


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Usuallly, my BP at the time of very low tem is in the normal range for me (80/50 - 90/60.) Both have been going crazy lately, and they don't seem to relate to one another. When my BP falls, I get dizzy and nauseas, but no low temp then.

I haven't had a RAIU yet. I'll ask about that when I see the Endo. I need to be off Levo and Cytomel for some time before they do that, right? I can't imagine going off them for any length of time.

Seems to me, this temp suggests an adrenal problem, but cortisol blood tests come back normal. I have asked for a cortisol saliva test, but I don't know if the VA will even do that. I'm scared I will die from this before they get around to figuring it out.

This endo I am going to see Wednesday wants me off Cytomel (He just doesn't like giving it to people) and he is blaming this on that. It is not that, based on the listed side effects, and it's happened many times in my life - way before I ever even heard of Cytomel. This is a doctor who had to have a house (the white House) fall on his head before he would treat me. Since he's under pressure to see me (and was ordered to continue Cytomel) I am not filled with confidence about him. But I need to give him a chance. If it doesn't work out to my satisfaction, they will send me to John's Hopkins.

I can't wait to see someone who is actually concerned about this and wants to figure it out.


----------

